# can i connect 90watt per channel AMP Pioneer VSX-1021 to 130 watts Davis Speakers?



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

Can i connect 90 watt per channel Amplifier Pioneer VSX-1021 to 130 watts Davis Acoustics Speakers? will a *clipping *occur as I am connecting an* underpowered amplifier* to those 130W speakers?

*The Amplifier Specs are as follows:*
›› 120W x 7 (1 kHz, THD 0.05% @ 8 ohms)
›› 90W x 7 (20 Hz – 20 kHz, THD 0.08% @ 8 ohms FTC)

*The Davis Acoustics Speakers specs are as follows: (Vinci HD)*
Nominal Power: 130W
Maximum Power: 200W
Impedance: 4 - 8 Ohms
Frequency: 350 / 3500 HZ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you can connect them to the Pioneer however you wont be able to drive them to very loud levels I doubt even reference without causing distortion of the internal amps. The 1021 was benched tested to only output around 55watts per channel all channels driven (very poor) The most important thing is that the Pioneer VSX-1021 does not drive a 4ohm load so those speakers will put a good load on the receivers amps


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, you can connect them to the Pioneer however you wont be able to drive them to very loud levels I doubt even reference without causing distortion of the internal amps. The 1021 was benched tested to only output around 55watts per channel all channels driven (very poor) The most important thing is that the Pioneer VSX-1021 does not drive a 4ohm load so those speakers will put a good load on the receivers amps


I understand from you that this is not a right match?
Pioneer amplifier is 8 Ohms, whereas the speaker range is from 4 to 8 Ohms. aren't they compatible?
and one last question, do u think that pioneer 1021 is a good choice over yamaha?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 4-8ohm swing that your speakers have will cause issues if you run them at a decent volume. 

It would depend on the Yamaha you purchase. I personally think that you should look at an Onkyo 709. it will drive a 4ohm load without issue has a much better amplification section and offers pre outs in case you want to power your speakers with an external amp.


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

These are the specifications for your loudspeakers:

VINCI HD

TECHNICAL

Bass reflex: dual circular vents 
Rated power: 140 W 
Maximum Power: 200 W 
Number of Channels: 3 
Number of speakers: 4 
Yield: 91 dB 
Bandwidth: 35-23000 Hz 
Tweeter: 25mm 
Medium: 13 cm Kevlar 
Woofer: 2 x 17 cm cellulose pulp 
Dimensions (cm): 110x21x35 
Weight (kg): 23 
Impedance: 4 ... 8 ohms 
Crossover frequency: 150/4000 Hz

On the Davis Acoustics website, they rate all the mains speakers at 4-8Ω. I would think the AVR will power them, especially if you are using the built-in high-pass filter to include a subwoofer. But at best, it will be marginal output as the loudspeaker is rated at 91dB/SPL (with no voltage specified) so we do not know if it is spec'd with 2.0VRMS or 2.83VRMS. 90WRMS is equivalent to 19.5dBW (100WRMS=20dBW) so at FULL AMPLIFIER OUTPUT will only achieve [email protected] But this figure is EXTREMELY optimistic as your AVR will very likely not achieve this. At only 55W/Ch. (17.4dBW) rating as TESTED, you will only achieve 108dBSPL which may or may not be suitable to your needs. Subtract 10dB for headroom and as I said before, you have a very marginal system and not optimized for your speakers.

I agree with 'tonyvdb' in regards to his posts. Onkyo is a very good brand that measures well. I would put my money there. Cheers!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ditto with the above posters. Impedence changes according to frequency and volume.:T


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The 4-8ohm swing that your speakers have will cause issues if you run them at a decent volume.
> 
> It would depend on the Yamaha you purchase. I personally think that you should look at an Onkyo 709. it will drive a 4ohm load without issue has a much better amplification section and offers pre outs in case you want to power your speakers with an external amp.


Dear Tony,
I was thinking about the TX-NR609. 
AMPLIFIER FEATURES
• 175 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, JEITA;
160 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1%, 1 Channel Driven, IEC;
125 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 0.1%, 2 Channels Driven, FTC

So I understand that its impedance is 6 ohms. right?
but the davis-acoustics speakers impedance range from 4 to 8 ohms. or I'm mistaken?
will it be compatible? will the receiver send clipping to the speakers? 
AND THE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION: does it get overheat as I read in some forums? 
and does it sound good or music? better than yamaha or pioneer 1021? plz advise...
please i need your sincere advise; Thank you a lot


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The TX-NR609 wont drive a 4ohm load properly either. The 1021 and the Yamaha or Denon in the same price range also wont.
You need to step up to the Onkyo 709 in order to drive 4 ohm speakers.


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The TX-NR609 wont drive a 4ohm load properly either. The 1021 and the Yamaha or Denon in the same price range also wont.
> You need to step up to the Onkyo 709 in order to drive 4 ohm speakers.


sorry for misunderstanding, but today i called the davis-acoustics shop. and i asked them if the speakers will be handled by Onkyo 609 without any problems , and they said for sure it will cause no problems. they said that: the speakers range from 4 to 8 ohms. and the receiver (if onkyo is 6 ohms) or (if pioneer 8 ohms), it will handle the davis-speakers which range is 8 ohm as well. i am so confused. maybe it is a marketing thing?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If they say its ok then go for it, The 609 has a strong amplification section so It should be ok.


----------

